# Cube AMS Pro 2008 Sattelstütze Durchmesser?



## vscope (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Möchte gern in mein AMS Pro 2008 eine Kindshock i900 verbauen.
Kann mit jemand sagen ob da eine 31.6 Sattestütze reinpasst?

Hab leider im Forum nichts dazu gefunden ausser die alten Beiträge wo der Druchmesser anscheinend 31.4 mm war...

thx

vscope


----------



## vscope (6. Oktober 2008)

31,8mm...
Steht zumindest auf der orginal Sattelstütze.
Sollte als die 31.9er Kindshock passen.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (6. Oktober 2008)

dürfte wohl eher ne 31,6mm sattelstütze sein...


----------



## CopyMaster (6. Oktober 2008)

Dürfte nicht, sondern ist so. 31,6 und nix anderes.


----------



## vscope (6. Oktober 2008)

auf meiner ist durchmesser 31.8 unten eingraviert + 400mm für die länge
habe extra 2 mal nachgesehen.
leider finde ich meine digi schiebelehre im moment nicht um das nachzuprüfen.

schaut mal bitte bei euren ams 2008 was da steht.


----------



## vscope (6. Oktober 2008)

so nochmal nachgesehen.
kann auch 31.6 sein.... ein 6er und 8er kann schon änhnlich ausehenen.

länge ist 350mm.


----------



## vscope (6. Oktober 2008)

steht ja sogar auf der cube website 31.6 ...
shame on me.

frage wie aufwändig ist es das rohr auf 31.9 aufzuschleifen oder wo finde ich passende adapter...?
werd ich nie verstehen warum jedes rad einen eigenen durchmesser haben muss...


----------



## vscope (6. Oktober 2008)

vergesst es ist eh 31.6 die i900...
totalaussetzer heute...


----------



## LionelCSG (24. Oktober 2008)

vscope schrieb:


> Kann mit jemand sagen ob da eine 31.6 Sattestütze reinpasst?


Naja, zur Not könntest du ja evtl noch ne Adapter-Tülle verwenden. Vorausgesetzt, die Sattelstütze ist dünner als das Sattelrohr ;-)


----------

